# Making permanent the clock and timer in lower right corner



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

I've searched all over for how to make this permanent but didn't find it. I know that one presses S-P-S-9-S to enable the clock and the timer, but when the unit reboots, one has to re-enter the code. 

Was this posted somewhere, maybe using different terminology? Maybe that's why I couldn't find it.


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

You don't mention what version of software you're running, but it probably doesn't matter as I don't believe that anyone has determined a patch location to default this SPS code to on.

Might be a good project for you to try, it will require some disassembly of tivoapp and you could code up a superpatch like tcl file as well.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

While your at it could you look into the :up: :down: :up: 78 code and how to make it permanent?


----------



## PortlandPaw (Jan 11, 2004)

What's that do?


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

PortlandPaw said:


> What's that do?


Explained here with a screen shot. :up:


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

puffdaddy said:


> You don't mention what version of software you're running, but it probably doesn't matter as I don't believe that anyone has determined a patch location to default this SPS code to on.
> 
> Might be a good project for you to try, it will require some disassembly of tivoapp and you could code up a superpatch like tcl file as well.


FWIW, it'd be nice to have it available on 6.3a for the HR10-250s, as well as 6.2 and 4.01b for the HDVR2s.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

On the preferences page in Hackman, you have the option to set the clock and timer at boot.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

All those S-P-S and so on codes all get reset at reboot


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

Da Goon said:


> On the preferences page in Hackman, you have the option to set the clock and timer at boot.


I see. With 6.3a, however, I don't think hackman is possible if the unit's been Zippered. Is this correct?

Regardless, if it's in hackman, then there's got to be a way to manually do the patch on Zippered units and other units not using hackman.


----------



## alert5 (Nov 16, 2003)

"All those S-P-S and so on codes all get reset at reboot"

S-P-S-3-0-S does not if you are superpatched.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> I see. With 6.3a, however, I don't think hackman is possible if the unit's been Zippered. Is this correct?
> 
> Regardless, if it's in hackman, then there's got to be a way to manually do the patch on Zippered units and other units not using hackman.


Hackman won't do it on 6.3a anyway -- Hackman requires sendkey to reset the codes, and sendkey doesn't work on 6.x/7.x.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

So much for that idea, huh?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Only way to do it will be a tivoapp patch, which requires someone with the appropriate skills to disassemble tivoapp and find the location (and correct value). I'm guessing nobody with that skill set cares enough to do the work.  The alternative would be to write a substitute -- a daemon or script run via cron that uses text2osd or whatever.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

Well, on the bright side, Chris: the clock timer can help one realize when their TIVO rebooted last, because if the clock and timer are absent, then you know that your unit rebooted. Just reset the clock and timer, and when they next disappear, you'll know again you rebooted. 

I like to know when my unit rebooted so I can adjust the banner size, but that's just me.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

You mean not everyone gets SMS messages on their cell phones when one of their Tivos reboots?


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

cheer said:


> You mean not everyone gets SMS messages on their cell phones when one of their Tivos reboots?


I do. It tells me exactly when this reboot happened.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

cheer said:


> You mean not everyone gets SMS messages on their cell phones when one of their Tivos reboots?


That's going a bit too far. Some of us actually have lives and aren't complete dorks.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Lord Vader said:


> That's going a bit too far. Some of us actually have lives and aren't complete dorks.


...says the guy with the Darth Vader doll on his night stand.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

No Darth Vader doll here. Just a lifesize (meaning 7') Vader watching over me from his position in the living room.


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

i get a SMS message when my tivo starts recording and what its recording.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> No Darth Vader doll here. Just a lifesize (meaning 7') Vader watching over me from his position in the living room.


And you call me a dork over SMS messages?  I mean, I have a lot of computing crap and electronics crap running around here, but no life-size figures of _anything_...


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

Then that's your problem, isn't it?


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Funniest thread I have read in months!


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Lord Vader said:


> No Darth Vader doll here. Just a lifesize (meaning 7') Vader watching over me from his position in the living room.


This is probably going to end up being like pissing in the wind. But has anybody called your attention to the fact that a 7' Vader, is just a BIG doll?


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

No. And just because for good luck I rub his nose every morning on the way out doesn't mean he's a big doll, either.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Is this doll anatomically correct?


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

Why? Are you interested in checking?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Ok, that last post shocked me back on topic. Here is a script that will generate a permanent and attractive clock in the upper right corner of your screen. To run it you need to have out2osd installed, and your tivo must be connected to the internet (to dowload a small good-looking font). To install it, FTP it anywhere on your tivo and run it, then reboot. I tweaked the out2osd settings pretty well, but if you want to adjust them further, edit them in your author file. It's not perfect - it runs out2osd continuously, and spawns multiple duplicate processes which can use up to 7% of your CPU.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

rbautch said:


> Ok, that last post shocked me back on topic. Here is a script that will generate a permanent and attractive clock in the upper right corner of your screen. To run it you need to have out2osd installed, and your tivo must be connected to the internet (to dowload a small good-looking font). To install it, FTP it anywhere on your tivo and run it, then reboot. I tweaked the out2osd settings pretty well, but if you want to adjust them further, edit them in your author file. It's not perfect - it runs out2osd continuously, and spawns multiple duplicate processes which can use up to 7% of your CPU.


Russ,
now if you could include the date along with the clock then it would be so great


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

bnm81002 said:


> Russ,
> now if you could include the date along with the clock then it would be so great


OK, I can understand someone wanting to get the time from their TV screen, but the date. Man, you gotta get out more!


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

rbautch said:


> Ok, that last post shocked me back on topic. Here is a script that will generate a permanent and attractive clock in the upper right corner of your screen. To run it you need to have out2osd installed, and your tivo must be connected to the internet (to dowload a small good-looking font). To install it, FTP it anywhere on your tivo and run it, then reboot. I tweaked the out2osd settings pretty well, but if you want to adjust them further, edit them in your author file. It's not perfect - it runs out2osd continuously, and spawns multiple duplicate processes which can use up to 7% of your CPU.


Couldnt this burnin on the screen if its up 24x7??? Justa asking, fox logo got burned in on mine


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

Why, did you leave your TV set on 24/7? Turn the tube off and you'll be fine.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Well not 24 x7 but if its on for several hours a day every day, it will burn in, the fox logo is in teh same place during the news every morning, noon and night.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

So all you watch is FOX for all those hours per day?!?


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

uhhhhhhhhhhhhh no


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

The only way anything will burn in on a TV screen is if an image is on continuously, without interruption, for many, many hours. Once the channel is turned or the tube is turned off, the risk disappears.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

I ran this on my hr10250 3.1.5f and rebooted and dont see any clock, so when does this clock come up? During play back? I havent recorded anything since I just got it working.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

Do you have out2osd? Was your TIVO connected to the Internet so it could download a small font?


----------



## Carlton Bale (Dec 17, 2001)

Try this updated version with new font download location. NOTE: This is untested, but should work.


----------



## spnewman (Feb 14, 2007)

I ftp'd this to my tivo and installed out2osd, extracted out2osd and ran the clock program, rebooted, and I cannot get it to display the time. Does anyone have any ideas where I may be going wrong?? Caller id works on there if that makes any diffrence. HDVR2 with ptv upgrade and tweak program.

Thanks


----------

